# Educamate me please



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know what I am missing here on this one, these usually sell for around 20 bucks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251224952654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What is it that drove the price to $205.00.

Looking for a edgamacation on this model as I am clueless.

Thx .. Kur


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

PT BARNUM 
oopps
There's a book for TYCO rare hard to get, I forgot name
2 - +900 count Ebayers really wanted it 
a sellers dream the 2 bidders bid almost 20 times between themselves

It looks real nice, correct chassis? stickers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not seeing it. I'd love to have one for my collection but there was a rare bidding war. It happens.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well it's all there including the cherries on top.

But, yeah, that is stupid money anyway.

Also, where are these guys when I sell stuff on ePay? :freak:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know one of those bidders looks fairly familiar I may be confused but a name similar to one of those and I hope I saved the auction I did keep nailing me every time I bid til I said enough enough and if I'm not mistaken I think the items been relisted .?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Though the names are scrambled, often times you can figure out who they are by matching up the feedback numbers and the shown letters to known sellers/buyers. At one point (when I had money..  ) I was compiling a list of folks I knew so I wouldn't bid on stuff they had "dibs" on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jonny, 
rule one, do NOT engage in bidding wars.
rule 2, bid once. what you are willing to spend, no more, no less. you might even win for a lot less than what you had made your maximum bid for
rule three, try to bid within the last minute of the auction if you can. sometimes you will find that it has already gone beyond what you would pay and save you some grief.
rule 4, nearly everything comes around again and you might get another chance at it. sometimes fate/kismet will not allow you to have an opportunity and accepting that is worth more than all the money you can imagine
more rules as they are thought of
please understand, not criticizing you and if I misinterpreted that you were one of the bidders and in fact you weren't forgive me my mistake.
al


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

No prob I appreciate the input I get daily from here as usual thanks as always everyone......


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

What everyone here has said is 100% accurate. Also it's tax return time and ebay bidding goes stupid for about 8 weeks. It settles back down around mid-April. Happens every year. The good thing, some auctions get overlooked in the frenzy, so some bargain deals can be had if you get lucky.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah Paul, time to list!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

It's still going crazy. Check this out. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...251227249777?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7e4f9c71

$20 for good shape on each.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's still going crazy. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...251227249777?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7e4f9c71
> 
> $20 for good shape on each.


The black/white usually dont go High, but the military police does good. And the Firechief in good shape is hard to find for some weird reason. 

And anyone who has the Firechief for $20.00 sign me up, I love that car.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> jonny,
> rule one, do NOT engage in bidding wars.
> rule 2, bid once. what you are willing to spend, no more, no less. you might even win for a lot less than what you had made your maximum bid for
> rule three, try to bid within the last minute of the auction if you can. sometimes you will find that it has already gone beyond what you would pay and save you some grief.
> ...


Great words of wisdom, and this happened to me today. I won't pay the big money for rare cars because I don't have that much spare cash, and thus would rather have more lower priced cars. Today using the Firefox Myibibber extension I placed a $60 bid at 5 seconds on two rare 1986 TOMY cars, and I ended up getting them for about $37 ($40.75 including shipping). I will post pics once I get the cars.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's still going crazy. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...251227249777?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7e4f9c71
> 
> $20 for good shape on each.


I was watching these but quit when it went high.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vansmack2 said:


> I was watching these but quit when it went high.


Yea, now looking at them again I'm wondering whats going on. I could see them for 60-70 TOPS.
Maybe its a retired older cop who is just getting back into slots after his 30 years away from the hobby.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the tyco ultimate fire and police type cars are way cool and based on their rarity they are worth way more than $20. Not sure if $200 is the correct figure but $20, no way.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

hifisapi said:


> I think the tyco ultimate fire and police type cars are way cool and based on their rarity they are worth way more than $20. Not sure if $200 is the correct figure but $20, no way.


Completed listings on EPAy Ultimate + Fire +chief ..sold listings 

Okay .. 22.00 bucks .. Thats why I was so confused on the listing .. 205.00 WOW Now I understand why my Father always said "That's why they call it dope Son!" Those fellas just did not listen to the advice given wayyyy back when.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

"Does the deer have a little doe?"

"Yeah! 2 Bucks! Yuk yuk yuk!"

Sorry Kurl3y.....just could. not. resist.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

beast1624 said:


> "Does the deer have a little doe?"
> 
> "Yeah! 2 Bucks! Yuk yuk yuk!"
> 
> Sorry Kurl3y.....just could. not. resist.



Lol..too funny ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have 2 Fire Chief, 3 military police & 6 police. Guess its time to get them listed..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> "Does the deer have a little doe?"
> 
> "Yeah! 2 Bucks! Yuk yuk yuk!"
> 
> Sorry Kurl3y.....just could. not. resist.


What's the difference between Deer nuts and BeerNuts?

BeerNuts are a $1.29
Deer nuts are under a buck! :roll:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey RDM:

I didn't realize you had US-1 stuff too! Would you like to trade one of those Fire Chief cars? PM me sometime and we can get together. 

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

FYI Fire Chief was never part of the US-1.


----------

